# Keep algae off aquarium glass. w out cleaning.



## Ryan Volpi (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, I am trying to set up a tank with lots of algae eaters for an experiment. I'm going to have to have tons of algae but would obviously still like to be see in clearly. So what I am wondering is if there was a way to keep algae off the sides of the aquarium without cleaning or some way to grow algae in only certain areas or on certain surfaces. (Please do not say snails shrimp etc.) Thanks!



P.S. sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question but technicly it is an algae problem.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think there is a way to control where algae grows. In my tanks, the glass is usually the first place to get it. Good luck with your experiment.


----------

